# Sun and Sea...



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

I just got back from 2 weeks on vacation and thought I would share a couple of photo's of the sun and sea...!

Taken at Godrevy Beach, Cornwall (UK)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

wow .. great panoramas, great photo's .. makes me want to visit and go for a swim ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

These are beautiful, very well done! What lens were you using?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent pics sjb, all are great but I particularly like that last one, with the rock-textures ray:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments all.



> makes me want to visit and go for a swim


Your not on your own - I just want to go back there too!



> What lens were you using?


Its just a fixed lens Dori, not one I can change. The camera itself is a Fuji HS10



> I particularly like that last one, with the rock-textures


There's plenty more too! I tend to get trigger happy - I managed to take over 2600 snaps :4-dontkno :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

looks like plenty of material for us to look at then .. :smile:


----------



## deadlyfog (Aug 12, 2011)

great photos! i can feel the salt in the air


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's a couple more. This time from our fav beach.

Portreath, Cornwall.




























A panoramic that didnt quite go right...!! (note the left cliff top)










The next beach along from Portreath - Porthowan


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

ray: Beautiful!! Took me a while to find the 'error' in your pano. :wink:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I do love the ruggedness of the Cornish (and most of the rest of the SW :grin coastline :wink:

Wonderful pics sjb, - Re: 1st 'pano' with the odd-looking cliff, that must've been some strong sea-wind blowing out there :grin: - It's nothing that a few minutes of careful cloning couldn't cure though :laugh:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

The pano was done with the camera set in Panoramic mode where you simply hit the button then turn and pan with the camera and it stitches it together for you. Takes a little getting used to though as turning too slow or too fast can bugger it up!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe, true..... :laugh: - I discovered that with the pano-feature on my Finepix-S2500, the 1st time I snapped the 3 pics in the wrong direction.... - That looked very odd indeed! :grin:


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol, I must try that sometime just to see the effect!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Please do!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I used my pano feature just once then wet back to using Hugin .. 

Nice photo's though .. keep up the good work


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tip DF, I must give hugin a try when I get the opportunity next :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Only problem I found is that it doesn't recognise my lens data so I give it a zoom factor of 4 ( what the camera is capable of ) , I also try to use the zoom feature of my camera at maximum ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Hugin Eh?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You have a problem with Hugin Dori ?? I find it a tad laborious but with patience it works .. works better for me in Win2K than Ubuntu or WinXP .. the auto function appears to work in 2K :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

LOL!!! I looked and I know what it is now. :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol: 

I confused "confused"  with "upset" :upset: ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Done_Fishin said:


> :lol:
> 
> I confused "confused"  with "upset" :upset: ..


Oh, heavens no! It takes a lot to upset me! :wink:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Ahhhh - lets all have a group 'hugin' :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

DonaldG said:


> Ahhhh - lets all have a group 'hugin' :grin:


:lol: Hands across the water ???


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

DonaldG said:


> Ahhhh - lets all have a group 'hugin' :grin:





Done_Fishin said:


> :lol: Hands across the water ???


Come one everyone! GROUP HUG!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

My contribution :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Count me in ... :ukliam2:

uttahere


----------

